# Are you going to up skill? Govt subsidised courses



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-...-govt-subsidised-courses.392892/#post-6122823
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2020...ou-busy-during-coronavirus-isolation/12144718


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry I don’t think I can give up Netflix even though it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Your country needs you to give up online soft porn :woot:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sandhills said:


> Your country needs you to give up online soft porn :woot:


If that happens I'll move to Australia.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep. Even thought I am turning 72, I’m going to qualify to become a funeral director. Hoping I can get staff discount.


----------

